

OSGified Containerless Platform - mcrakens
https://github.com/mcraken/platform

======
mcrakens
The description of the platform repository has been updated. Added description
for the gateway bundle. Check it out.

------
mcrakens
A platform to create a scaleable and containerless applications.

The platform is built on:

OSGi. Vertx.io. Cassandra. Ehcache Apache SOLR. Apache Shiro. Spring data.
LMAX disruptor. Quartz.

